
Ask HN: What do you like about Facebook? - redmattred
Facebook usage is on the decline and many on HN have chosen to deactivate&#x2F;delete their accounts.<p>For those who do still use Facebook, what keeps you coming back to use it besides habit?
======
8draco8
Nothing. Facebook could disappear tomorrow and I wouldn't miss it. It's broken
ad/spam/lies nest that is probably unfixable at this point. The only reason I
still use it is Messenger which is good for cross country, cross platform
communication but only because virtually everybody have it at this moment.
There are far better solutions out there but Messenger is on every smartphone
and most, even non technical people, know how to use it.

------
Leustad
"What do you like about Facebook?"

Nothing...

~~~
redmattred
Do you still use it? If so, why?

